# Corel Painter



## einzige (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich schreibe in diesem Forum, weil ich glaube, dass Painter mit Photoshop verwandt ist und somit auch die Interessen.
Ich suche verzweifellt Literatur oder Informationen zu Painter ab Version 8.
Ich habe schon das ganze deutschsprachige Internet abgesucht, es gibt eigentlich sehr wenig zu diesem Thema. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja einige Tips

vielen Dank


----------



## devilrga (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,
guck mal hier. Sind zwar keine deutschen Bücher, aber Englisch ist ja auch nicht so schwer.

Mfg


----------



## einzige (1. Juni 2005)

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wollte aber gerne doch was auf deutsch.
Habe schon alles abgesucht. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch irgentwo gebrauchte Bücher zu diesem Thema oder pdf-downloads
MfG


----------



## herzberg (23. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte letztens das selbe Problem und habe mir darum die gesamte Onlinehilfe (deutsch) als pdf gemacht. Incl. Lesezeichen, das Teil ist jetzt allerdings 450 Seiten dick und 42 MB schwer.
Falls Du die pdf haben willst, müßtest Du mir eine Mail schicken
herzbergmail@gmx.de


----------

